# losing weight help please!!!!



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

hi,can anyone give me some advice about what i can eat to gain weight. ever since my ibs got worse i keep losing weight, i started to gain it but have lost alot of weight again. i'm eating but i just cant seem to keep any weight on and its worrying because my ribs are sticking through now.thanks everyone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you checked your calorie intake vs your calorie needs?If you are eating more than enough to maintain or gain weight you need to have the weight loss checked out as that is not IBS.If you aren't eating enough then the weight loss is normal physiology.Can you drink something like Ensure. They tend to be fairly well tolerated by a lot of people and are a way to get extra calories and nutrition in.Otherwise just up the portions of everything you can eat. There are no magic foods that make us gain or lose weight. It is how many total calories we take in and burn off, so you can eat the same things you eat now, just eat and extra couple of spoonfuls of each and every thing.K.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Also, take a look at Jini Patel Thompson's book "Listen to your Gut" -- she cured herself of Chron's disease and has written about it. She has had a product, actually a couple of them, manufactured for people to drink when they can't eat/drink anything...I think it's called Absorb Plus. You might want to check that out. Commercial stuff is full of bad, bad oils and sugar --- ecccch!


----------



## 16266 (Nov 20, 2006)

I sympathise with you Tammy. My doctor diagnosed me with IBS (predominantly diarrhoea) in April 2006 and then in August I began to have symptoms of sickness and loss of appetite too (lasted 2 months and I went down to 7 Stone). She did blood tests and says it is definitely IBS but I went back last week & insisted that everything I have read says weight loss is not normal for IBS. She has reluctantly referred me to the Gastroenterology dept at my local hospital but waiting list is 3 months so I guess in January I will know for definite. In the mean time I am looking for ideas on gaining weight as I still only weigh 7 stone 2lbs(5 feet tall). I used to eat a lot of fatty foods and not put on any weight but I find foods high in fat give me diarrhoea so have cut down on these. A lot of the drinks are dairy based and I find too much dairy food gives me migraines. I'm vegetarian too so steaks are out too. Thanks Kathleen and Karoe will try your suggestions. Would love to hear from anyone else. There is SO much info on how to lose weight but not a lot on putting it on.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I was exactly the same way, and I found it was because I had to watch when I ate, and what I ate in fear of having an episode of "d". Some days I wouldnt eat at all because I knew I had to go somewhere.I was able to eat more and gained like 20 lbs on Lotronex, but lost 10 of it rather quickly.After Elavil was added to the mix, I put on 25lbs in just 6 months. It is a side effect, but a good one in my opinion for those of us who cannot gain weight. It not only increases your appetite, but slows your metabolism. Elavil can be constipating, so you may be a candidate if you are IBS "D". It also helps with cramping and some of the anxiety issues.


----------

